

PyCon US 2014/2015 and Passover - yuvadam
http://pycon.blogspot.co.il/2014/01/pycon-us-20142015-and-passover.html

======
idan
Hi HN. I'm the person who reported this bug to Pycon. I've volunteered and
helped organize several PyCons and Djangocons. It's safe to say that I'm fully
invested in the community and Give A Shit™.

In the interest of heading off some of the less productive discussion, here
are some salient facts:

* Nobody involved is an antisemite

* Nobody involved is malicious

* The date oops was an honest mistake

* The fact that the incident wasn't owned and dealt with is the bigger mistake

* The fact that it's being dealt with now is a _good_ thing. I'm grateful that it's happening.

* I don't have any personal beef with the organizers, and neither should you

Mainly I'm sad to be excluded from pycon until 2016.

------
billyjobob
Every day of the year is a holiday in the calendar of some religion. You can't
pander to them all and you shouldn't pander to any of them.

~~~
tzs
That's a remarkably lame argument. If something is a conflict for a
significant number of people who would otherwise attend your event, then
trying to avoid that conflict is accommodating those people, not whatever
thing it is that is responsible for the conflicting event.

For instance, if a significant number of US PyCon attendees were ardent chess
players, then avoiding scheduling PyCon to overlap with the US Open chess
tournament would not be pandering to chess. It would simply be recognizing
that PyCon attendees have lives outside of PyCon, and when a particular date
is bad for many of them, it makes sense to try to avoid scheduling PyCon on
that date.

Furthermore, if it were a conflict with chess, I doubt you would have posted
that there are chess tournaments every weekend and since PyCon can't avoid
them all, it should not try to avoid any of them. You would recognize the
utter idiocy of not distinguishing between major national tournaments that
people make significant long-term attendance plans for (such as the US Open),
and, say, weekly quads at the local chess club.

------
secstate
Well, maybe if they hadn't combined the US and Canada PyCons, folks excluded
would have a better chance of attending one or 'other ( I kid, I kid).

Seriously, it's a bummer that this apology took so long, but it says a lot
about the community that Jesse and the Board are willing to own this and have
made explicit their intentions to do better in the future.

None of us are perfect. The important thing is to own our mistakes and
endeavor to do better in the future. And that's what this statement means to
me.

